# How faint can a positive be?



## bubbledumpster (Jun 22, 2008)

If, say, hypothetically, you took a cheap Internet test and you saw the slightest shadow of what could be a second line if there was going to be a second line so you dunked a second test in water just to see what would happen and that one didn't even have a hint of a second line. And then you waited until the next morning to test with your first pee and you saw an even fainter lighter shadow where that second line would be, would that be considered a positive?


----------



## bugglette (Mar 5, 2011)

I've always heard that "a line is a line, no matter how faint" How many DPO are you? Did you take a picture?


----------



## TrishWSU (Oct 19, 2003)

It really depends on if there is any color to the line. If it's just a grayish colorless line then it is more than likely just an evap line showing up. If there is a hint of color to the faint line, then it's probably a very early BFP. Are the test(s) you're using pink dye or blue dye? It's really hard to tell a faint BFP from an evap with blue dye tests.


----------



## bubbledumpster (Jun 22, 2008)

chemical pregnancies suck.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

oh no.. so sorry that happened to you. i think i burned through about 100$ worth of tests when that happened to me.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

This happened to me. I was 2 days past my longest LP and I got the faintest of lines. It was a pink dye, early test and both dh and I stared and stared trying to decide if we were seeing things. I got my period 2 days later. But the happy news is that I conceived dd the very next cycle. Nothing like a m/c to kick your body into gear!

Oh yes... take a picture next time!


----------

